# Duck Lips? Hot or Not?



## AtlantisAK (Apr 21, 2010)

I seem to be seeing a trend recently, where people pose for photos and stick their lips out as far as possible or pucker up to the extreme...making them look like ducks. 

Am I missing something here? What suddenly has made this the new 'sexy?'. 

Do you think it's sexy or totally not?

I think I may be venting a little frustration over this, but eh. Personally I think it's pretty unnatractive. The friends that I have, that I've discovered do this, are the ones I seem to now be speaking a bit less to. 

Opinions? Thoughts? Cast your vote!

(FYI: I am so bored, otherwise I would not have made a thread about this.)


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 21, 2010)

Did I mention I was bored? Lol. This actually came up in a search result...a site totally anti-duck face.

I actually choked on my drink when I came across a picture of a guy doing it...

http://antiduckface.com/


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not a fan personally but you did make me laugh I had never heard of it before this thread


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

haha, I love this!! And anybody who actually has a duckface pic should post it. I'll start. This one is really old.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not a fan personally but you did make me laugh I had never heard of it before this thread



Oh, there is just so much out there that we've never heard of...and probably dont want to either!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> haha, I love this!! And anybody who actually has a duckface pic should post it. I'll start. This one is really old.



Lol, that's actually a funny idea. I never did the duck face myself, but maybe tomorrow I'll do a few for mocking purposes only.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

This was brought up in another thread recently, and the consensus was no one likes the duck face. I voted Ugh no. It's just.. no.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> haha, I love this!! And anybody who actually has a duckface pic should post it. I'll start. This one is really old.



Oh my, Michelle. I'm so disappointed, you did the duckface lol.


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Oh my, Michelle. I'm so disappointed, you did the duckface lol.



I was young! I needed the work!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

DOUBLE WHAMMY: Duckface AND Orange Magic Marker Attack: ALWAYS CLASSY!!!


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> DOUBLE WHAMMY: Duckface AND Orange Magic Marker Attack: ALWAYS CLASSY!!!



Her face is horrific (whore-ific?) but I'm diggin' her shirt!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> DOUBLE WHAMMY: Duckface AND Orange Magic Marker Attack: ALWAYS CLASSY!!!


She looks like..like.. a gold duck.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> DOUBLE WHAMMY: Duckface AND Orange Magic Marker Attack: ALWAYS CLASSY!!!



Reminds me of this 

View attachment img_prod2213.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> DOUBLE WHAMMY: Duckface AND Orange Magic Marker Attack: ALWAYS CLASSY!!!



AND ridiculous makeup, too. Did she get punched in both eyes?


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 22, 2010)

Crystal said:


> AND ridiculous makeup, too. Did she get punched in both eyes?



Jeeez, even Pete Wentz never wore that much eyeliner.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> DOUBLE WHAMMY: Duckface AND Orange Magic Marker Attack: ALWAYS CLASSY!!!



Since when did bathing in Cheeto dust become fashionable?


----------



## skinny_fatman (Apr 22, 2010)

ummm when did Ducks develop lips?! I prefer to think of these poses as more of a variation on the trout pout


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL I'm busted, I have a few duck face pics but the first ones old and its a kissy face does that count?






Ok this one i guess really is a duck






I was pretty tipsy here as you can tell.


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 22, 2010)

Is this similar to the 'trout pout'?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes it is and here's mine for this thread:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 22, 2010)

Micara said:


> Her face is horrific (whore-ific?)



That was a bit over the line, especially since we're "all about tolerance" here.


----------



## Micara (Apr 22, 2010)

Seventy-Seven said:


> That was a bit over the line, especially since we're "all about tolerance" here.



Seriously? You consider that post as one of the more "over the line" ones? Okaaaaay.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 22, 2010)

i want to know who voted yes and why.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 22, 2010)

I never said it was one of the MORE "over the line" ones. Just a bit.

I just think making fun of people for their looks in general is dumb, and there's a difference between lightly teasing someone about overusing makeup and essentially saying their face makes them look like a cheap hooker.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 22, 2010)

Micara said:


> Her face is horrific (whore-ific?)


:bow: hahaha


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i want to know who voted yes and why.


ROTF---This isn't an inquisition. But if it were, would Donald and Daffy Duck be Grand Inquisitors??


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 22, 2010)

Come on you know your guilty of he duck face! I admit it! I've done it LOL! 

I have two poses that I alternate between- I call them 'Ducky' and 'Fishy'

Examples...
Ducky






Fishy





Ducky again....





And yet again Fishy....





Yeah not my proudest moment on DIMS but I own up to it lol.

PS. That Orange girl was frightening


----------



## mossystate (Apr 22, 2010)

Right up there with Trout Mouth?



Pensive Hipster


----------



## Micara (Apr 22, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Come on you know your guilty of he duck face! I admit it! I've done it LOL!
> 
> I have two poses that I alternate between- I call them 'Ducky' and 'Fishy'
> 
> ...



Awww! You make duck face look good! If I could look that cute, that's what I'd go around doing all day!


----------



## Jes (Apr 22, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I was pretty tipsy here as you can tell.



you have a face??





*wink*


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 22, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i want to know who voted yes and why.



I was just thinking the same thing, who the heck voted yes.. Maybe they did it just to make everyone wonder.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 22, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I was just thinking the same thing, who the heck voted yes.. Maybe they did it just to make everyone wonder.


it's gonna drive everyone to insanity, and then in the mass confusion, they'll take over DIMs.
a clever ploy, indeed.


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jes said:


> you have a face??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL No I just rented it from ducks r us for the photos


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Come on you know your guilty of he duck face! I admit it! I've done it LOL!
> 
> I have two poses that I alternate between- I call them 'Ducky' and 'Fishy'
> 
> ...



Adorable, But yes guilty lol.


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes it is and here's mine for this thread:



Super darling, I can see all the fellas kissing their screens now


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness look!!! I had gone to my profile and i noticed that Paul was making a duckface too, YAAAY Now thats hot i'll have to vote yes. :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Oh my goodness look!!! I had gone to my profile and i noticed that Paul was making a duckface too, YAAAY Now thats hot i'll have to vote yes. :smitten:


HA HA What a coinky-dink!!!


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

Now even more reason to vote yes or well maybe lol.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 22, 2010)

Seventy-Seven said:


> I never said it was one of the MORE "over the line" ones. Just a bit.
> 
> I just think making fun of people for their looks in general is dumb, and there's a difference between lightly teasing someone about overusing makeup and essentially saying their face makes them *look like a cheap hooker*.



Problem is, she does look like a cheap hooker!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

In her defense, she doesn't look like an expensive hooker.....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the duck lip thing, makes women look like they got their lips stuck on a vacuum hose for too long or something.


----------



## Micara (Apr 22, 2010)

Seventy-Seven said:


> I never said it was one of the MORE "over the line" ones. Just a bit.
> 
> I just think making fun of people for their looks in general is dumb, and there's a difference between lightly teasing someone about overusing makeup and essentially saying their face makes them look like a cheap hooker.



It was a play on words. I thought it was funny. Let me amend it for you, then.

The extreme darkness of her eye makeup and the protrusion of her lips really brings out the remarkable orangeness of her skin! Lovely! 

There, is that better?


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't stand duck face or what I like to call myspace face. Now I don't mind girls puckering up to make a kissie face for fun like i've seen on here but the flat "i wanna look like hot shit or tough" duck mouth is ridiculous. Not attractive at all. What ever happened to a smile?


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is my ducklips pic...of course, it's supposed to be a kissy-face...like I'm kissing myself lol


----------



## Micara (Apr 22, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> Here is my ducklips pic...of course, it's supposed to be a kissy-face...like I'm kissing myself lol



I think that's a cute pic! And you always look awesome.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Wrong on sooooooo many levels:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> Here is my ducklips pic...of course, it's supposed to be a kissy-face...like I'm kissing myself lol


That dress is HOT!!!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 23, 2010)

MIcara - thanks..you're sweet!

CP - thanks. I should actually wear it again...I've owned it a year and worn it exactly once lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Wrong on sooooooo many levels:


..I will admit.
I "LOL'D"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 23, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..I will admit.
> I "LOL'D"


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


>


That's just beautiful!!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 24, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> Here is my ducklips pic...of course, it's supposed to be a kissy-face...like I'm kissing myself lol





Your Plump Princess said:


>



See these to me aren't duckface...that is kissy face...you are puckering up to kiss... the other is the flat "i'm trying to look tough or like hot shit" face. THAT and the side duckface is what looks ridiculous. If you want an example of the side duckface just take a look at the paysite board. You will see it there A LOT!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 26, 2010)

Uhmmmm, this duck lip thing looks kinda silly.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> If you want an example of the side duckface just take a look at the paysite board. You will see it there A LOT!



is duckface sexy? i can't say i'm used to seeing it in porn...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 26, 2010)

This is funny timing. About a week ago on my fb I made the same statement...except I didn't know there was a name for it. I find it disgusting. I don't think anyone can rock the look. I do think however, there is a difference between a pucker, and the duck lips. On the paysite on any given day you can find a good looking model making herself fugly by scrunching up her face to point her cheeks hid her eyes, only to make a hideous duckface. ick. Soooo ugly!!!!


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2010)

i agree-marilyn's pucker is just that. a kiss. there's nothing ironic or ridiculous about it. the duck thing...well...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> i agree-marilyn's pucker is just that. a kiss. there's nothing ironic or ridiculous about it. the duck thing...well...



Exactly! There is a difference between a slight blowing kiss and an omg I just gave a lemon a blow job look, lol.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> is duckface sexy? i can't say i'm used to seeing it in porn...



Jes dear pop on over to the Paysite board and you will see plenty. I think the duckface isn't meant to make the girl look sexy vixen but more of a "I think I"m hot shit"


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 27, 2010)

It depends on the face. It' s about how one's features blend together.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 27, 2010)

Most women of color have naturally full lips. I wish mine were as full as these women.

Naomi




Selena






The great Phylis Hyman


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Come on you know your guilty of he duck face! I admit it! I've done it LOL!
> 
> I have two poses that I alternate between- I call them 'Ducky' and 'Fishy'
> 
> ...




very nic pics i would chose the duck over the fish though


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

balletguy said:


> very nic pics i would chose the duck over the fish though


All her ducky's have the most gorgeous shade of lipgloss/shine. Care to spill the brand and color? Looks Dior-ish.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya'll have juicy lips!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

you know after seeing these pics i think i like the duck


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 27, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Most women of color have naturally full lips. I wish mine were as full as these women.



It's not about the fullness of the lips that make them duck like it's the ridiculous shape they put them in.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2010)

In the words of my 4 year old nephew - I am very disturved.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 30, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> It's not about the fullness of the lips that make them duck like it's the ridiculous shape they put them in.



Ya, there is a -huge- difference between normal full lips, and lips that are put into that ....weird duck-face thing. 

I wonder where it originated from, honestly.

And also, huge, huge difference between the 'blowing a kiss' look and the duck face. Personally, I think the blowing a kiss can be extremely cute or sexy...but the duck face..

-dies-


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 30, 2010)

mossystate said:


> In the words of my 4 year old nephew - I am very disturved.



Haha, your nephew is very wise!


----------



## Buffie (May 1, 2010)

I learned the Duckface from Seth Green's character, Travis of Du Jour, in "Josie and the Pussycats."

The scene where the boy band is on the plane and he demands one of his bandmates "quit doing mah face!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ica0S13BTh4 (Fast forward to 3 minutes.)


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 2, 2010)

Micara said:


> haha, I love this!! And anybody who actually has a duckface pic should post it. I'll start. This one is really old.



Hey! Where's your fake tan?? I've heard it can't be a real duck face without the fake tan!


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 5, 2010)

Buffie said:


> I learned the Duckface from Seth Green's character, Travis of Du Jour, in "Josie and the Pussycats."
> 
> The scene where the boy band is on the plane and he demands one of his bandmates "quit doing mah face!"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ica0S13BTh4 (Fast forward to 3 minutes.)



Lmao, that made me laugh so hard. -That- is a duck face that I actually approve of because of the comedy. 

<3 Seth Green


----------



## Buffie (May 6, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Lmao, that made me laugh so hard. -That- is a duck face that I actually approve of because of the comedy.
> 
> <3 Seth Green



I always makes me happy to meet someone who appreciates Seth Green. He never gets the props he deserves. Now quit doin' mah face!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 6, 2010)

Huge difference between a pucker and a duckface. Just sayin'. 

A lot of what's been shared here by Dimmers is a simple pucker/kissy face - that is NOT duckface. But it's here.... oh is it here.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 7, 2010)

heheh in honour of this thread, I decided to take a ducklips pic....


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> heheh in honour of this thread, I decided to take a ducklips pic....


Great--and I love the makeup!!


----------



## indy500tchr (May 8, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Huge difference between a pucker and a duckface. Just sayin'.
> 
> A lot of what's been shared here by Dimmers is a simple pucker/kissy face - that is NOT duckface. But it's here.... oh is it here.



http://antiduckface.com/

THIS is what we are talking about here folks! No DIMmers on here but you get the gist.


----------



## msbard90 (May 8, 2010)

I found this on antiduckface.com LOL I guess we're gearing up for an EASY 20 or more years of this phenomenon. Get 'em while they're young!!!!


----------



## rellis10 (May 8, 2010)

Definitly a No....what's wrong with a smile?


----------



## msbard90 (May 8, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Definitly a No....what's wrong with a smile?



The _duckface_ is what people do when disguising their real face. I know a lot of people who are insecure of their real face, so they take duckface pictures because its supposedly cute, sassy, and hides what they really look like. Not to mention, it elongates the jaw and supposedly decreases the appearance of a double-chin.... which so many people are afraid of


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 8, 2010)

It's not black and white for me. It can be cute, but there's an easy road to excess.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> I found this on antiduckface.com LOL I guess we're gearing up for an EASY 20 or more years of this phenomenon. Get 'em while they're young!!!!


Anyone else notice the kid EXACTLY has her mother's nose? She's like a mini-me.


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Come on you know your guilty of he duck face! I admit it! I've done it LOL!
> 
> I have two poses that I alternate between- I call them 'Ducky' and 'Fishy'
> 
> ...



DAMN SEXY!! You make the duck look good  Also your make up is on point!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2010)

All I have to say is.....


----------

